# Reasons why goats scream?



## Jea (Aug 6, 2016)

We have nubian wether goat kids that just scream - a lot. Once we found a goat got stuck in a small tree, so the scream was distress, and often it's because they hear us coming and going. But it's also randomly all other times too.  Does screaming usually mean hunger? sickness?

We are concerned about training them to call us on demand, but also don't want to ignore a sign of trouble.

So far, we've been looking out when they scream and other than the 1 time someone was stuck, it's always them standing at the gate screaming.


Our lives soundtrack is now meh-meh-MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH!
??


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 6, 2016)

Um I think it's a nubian  thing.  That's why I don't have them.  That being said I have a mini alpine that cries more than my other goats.  She cries mostly when I am late for feeding time,  when I walk away,  and lately my herd queen has figured out how to get out of the pen.  This doeling screams when she gets out of the fence.  Do you have adult goats? Maybe they feel like you are their alpha goat and they want you with them all the time?


----------



## TAH (Aug 6, 2016)

My Nubian is a screamer but his cuteness out ways his annoyingness. 

But also my Lamancha Nubian Nigerian Dwarf doe is a screamer at everything 
When you are to late for feeding, milking, letting them out to pasture.


----------



## chiques chicks (Aug 6, 2016)

Feeding time, attention time, something happened, they just feel like it, something is wrong... They like to verbalize.  My neighbor asked what I was doing to the one at one time, non-stop screaming until she got accustomed to home.

I have one mini Nubian who is much more verbal than the other, one rarely makes a sound and a nigi who falls somewhere in between.

Mine think if they scream, I'll come play with them. And bring treats.

I found when I finally got movable net fencing and they had more area to explore, browse, play, they got much quieter. They still scream when they see me because they think they deserve continual attention. And treats.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 6, 2016)

Many say Nubians are "naturally louder/more vocal" than many other breeds... I also have heard that they (the goats) have studied up on Pavlovian theory (They scream, you bring treats)...   I imagine if you pretty much ignore them, eventually they'll wear down and stop (being continuous). But I guess some screamers will always be screamers. 

Edit to add: Nice to feel wanted and loved, isn't it?


----------



## Jea (Aug 6, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Many say Nubians are "naturally louder/more vocal" than many other breeds... I also have heard that they (the goats) have studied up on Pavlovian theory (They scream, you bring treats)...   I imagine if you pretty much ignore them, eventually they'll wear down and stop (being continuous). But I guess some screamers will always be screamers.
> 
> Edit to add: Nice to feel wanted and loved, isn't it?



It is nice to know that someone cares about your coming and goings so much. 

I am being careful not to give treats after screams.  I am trying to just check on a scream, and treats when it's quiet. Will that pavlovian method work as well? Or is screaming too much fun. We will see.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 6, 2016)

My sheep have sonic ears of a bat. They have sharp eyes of an eagle. They have the olfactory senses of a bloodhound. They are physic and know BEFORE I come outside! Then they yell at me. Now that it is 100 degrees out there, they have calmed down a little. It's just too hot for them to expend that much energy yelling for me!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 6, 2016)

Some people we bought goats from said they had neighbors call the police saying there was a woman screaming in their backyard. The police came, but only found a bunch of goats


----------



## Baymule (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 6, 2016)

The Nigerians scream in heat. 
My Nubian Doe and Mini Nubian kids are all quiet. They don't make a sound.
The Lamanchas... never hear them.

BUT- if we are late for milking our mini mancha Trouble cries!
Some of the Nigies will let you know you are late late late!
If we mix up the milking order they get in a real fuss.
Trouble is OCD and cannot handle anything outside of her routine and she cries.

Our Nubian Buck is a baby and he is loud.

But nothing beats our Kiko/New Zealand Buck! He is a talker!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 9, 2016)

we have 1-nigie mix that hums at us in an irritated way...


----------

